# John Davenant: What has Aristotle in common with Paul?



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 18, 2019)

One interesting point about theological disputes in the Reformation and post-Reformation era is that both sides accused the other of following philosophy rather than scripture:

... and since also mutual criminations arise hence between us and the papists, whilst we charge upon them the crime of corrupt theology, because, in the article of justification, free-will, and many other things, they follow Aristotle, rather than Paul; ...

For more, see John Davenant: What has Aristotle in common with Paul?


----------



## yeutter (Dec 19, 2019)

A related academic paper on the topic: www.academia.edu/41250427/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 19, 2019)

yeutter said:


> A related academic paper on the topic: www.academia.edu/41250427/



Regretfully, it is not the full paper but thanks for the link nonetheless. Sadly, only those who have access via libraries or who can afford Brill's extortionate prices can get access to the full thing.


----------



## yeutter (Dec 19, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Regretfully, it is not the full paper but thanks for the link nonetheless. Sadly, only those who have access via libraries or who can afford Brill's extortionate prices can get access to the full thing.


 Yes this link is only to David Sytsma's article which is only thirty pages out of the whole book.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 19, 2019)

yeutter said:


> Yes this link is only to David Sytsma's article which is only thirty pages out of the whole book.



It is actually only 7 pages of the 30.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

